# gas



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

hey guys hope everyones doing alright. so my first job was working at putt putt and we had go karts and bumper boats etc. my point is since then and coming to the prepper mentality if i had to bug out and stuff was really bad but we still had running cars and couldnt find gas easily putt putt has a 5000 gallon tank on their property. im not trying to discuss ethics here if you wouldnt take it if your well being depended on it then good for you. but if its available and i i need it and am not initially harming anyone then i will do whats neccessary for me to survive. wat i would like is to see wat everyone else is thinking of. most ppl wont think of the putt putt wat else out there do you think will be over looked initially


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have thought about this a little lately too. 

We have a college nearby by with a large aquatic center. In the basement there are huge water tanks that are used to feed the swimming pools. The chemicals are mixed in as the water flows to the pools so the tanks are pretty much fresh water. If the building loses power the tanks automatically shut off and stop flowing. I don't know how many gallons of water are in the tanks, but they are the size of a school bus and there are 2-3 of them.

I also know, because of a burglary I investigated a few years back, that there is a good sized storage garage complex just on the edge of town that is partially rented out by a vending machine company. Over 30 garage stalls of cookies, chips, candy bars, peanuts, hostess cakes, soda, water, energy drinks, etc. They rotate stock constantly so it is usually fresh.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

it is good to be situationally aware..


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

bluez exactly what i was going for wat is there around us that everyone else will overlook and can afford us the precious moments we will need to do any last minute "shoppin" 

sentry awesome thanks didnt think about schools or country clubs or hell even the ymca and ima have to look into things like where the chip ditribution center is and etc.

living in memphis tn i have an advantage of being in one of the largest ditribution centers in america and i think i just might be able to take advantage of this if and when the stuff hits the stuff


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

As of all your posts reflect, know where the manufacturing plants are--clothing, food, medical supplies==even chinamart warehouses have lots of items.
Make a friend with a heavy equipment operator and a tractor/trailer and a LEO--may be needed to loot the place and distribution??. Yep- my dh has a semi and trailor--he hauls logs. He can operate something that will gain entry to the warehouse too.
WROL will be the norm.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I understand the premise here, however...if you are talking about the period of time when there is looting going on on a mass scale, people are grabbin everything they can get their hands on and not caring who it belongs to. Riots in the cities, etc etc. You can bet you biscuits I wont be out there in the midst of it. By the time things get that far I will be done disappeared!! That time frame would be the most dangerous to be out there. If I don't have it by then I will have to do without. I am more than capable of defending myself, but it goes against the whole "stay alive" mentality to put yourself into dangerous situations. (that's why I cannot stand that Bear Grissle guy, everything he shows you will get you dead!)
I look at it like this, my first goal will be to survive those above mentioned times, when people will be at their most desperate. Many will be all caught up in the frenzy of riot. THAT is nowhere I want to be if my goal is to stay alive!!! AFTER the troubles have settled down, then, will I venture out to see if there is anything left to procure. I also don't want to the that looter guy.....
Now, AFTER all that crap has simmered down. If anarchy rules, then IMO, all is fair game, UNLESS, SOMEONE ELSE IS CLAIMING OWNERSHIP. I am not, have never been, and never plan on being a thief. For the resourceful there will always be opportunity.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

There'll be lots of guys out there shooting looters - if the law has broken down to the point that people feel comfortable in stealing in the open, then sniping in the open will certainly become more feasible to the Law and Order defenders, the guys who like playing at Spec Ops, the borderline psychopaths, etc.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

@pandomonium
i agree 100% i will do without before putting myself in harms way. i was a boy scout and live the motto i am always prepared to bug out with just my edc 

for the gas statement i only see it being useful if lets say the nation "shut down" in a quick manner and gas stations soon ran out of gas in the right situation i might be able to aproach putt putt, do recon and if i determine no one is there or if it seems like i might be able to trade/bargain with who ever is there then possibly this could be a place where i could get gas where others couldnt

i think though in any situation that we discuss here knowledge of whats going on will serve us best. those of us who see wats going down and can react to it sooner than the sheeple well we will always be one step ahead the wont we.


may misery follow you forever and never find you


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its always good to know of local supplies. Even not to steal but maybe trade for things you can't get at regular locations due to general mayhem.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The problem is that other people are aware of those places too. You could be hauling stuff out only to be confronted by a bunch of people carrying guns who are about to do the same thing you're doing.

Eventually every business, office, non-profit, and church will be checked by people looking for food left by employees. They'll be looking for vending machines with food. Or even packets of sugar and ketchup. That's one reason you don't want to hide out in the office of some abandoned factory. Eventually they'll be breaking into cars looking for french fries under the seats.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why not prep so that you don't need to steal things? All my preps are non-electric so that I don't have to depend on a generator or "the grid". If I needed a BOV, I would have the fuel for it stored with the vehicle.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

i believe the point im trying to make here is that even the best laid plans often go awry. you cannot account for every eventuallity. so to be planning ahead and thinking about every possibility i believe is smart. i do prep, as much as i can
i am a homeless couch surfing prepper so its not quite as easy for me as maybe it is for others. ive got my BOB and i built it to be not a 72 hour bag but a maintain my life bag. except for the freeze dried mac n beef there is nothing in my bag that will expire. as in no soap thats going to run outin three days and then im left looking for more of it. i know how to make soap, and i know which plants will act in a similar fashion to soap. i guess my bag is built for long term sustainability. it will serve even if i end up bak on the streets in an emergency or just want to go camping
as i said you never know whats going to happen so to have a plan in place, even if its just a shortly thought out ideal in your head well then now your a step ahead because when you get to that situatuion your mind is already moving beyond what would take other people time to be aware of.
hope this made since


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Regardless of your beliefs, a few print outs from http://www.mapofthedead.com/map/ might be a good idea. If SHTF and you don't need this then it's a map of potential dangerous places to avoid, on the other hand if you're desparate then it's a list of potential dangerous places that you're probably going to have to go to.

I've become very aware of things I see when driving around. Certain types of trucks and construction equipment, rental places, non traditional food sources, etc.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

thank u culex exactly what we need im loving the story by the way thanks


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BillS said:


> The problem is that other people are aware of those places too. You could be hauling stuff out only to be confronted by a bunch of people carrying guns who are about to do the same thing you're doing.


Agreed. 
Those large distribution centers have a lot of employees. They know what's in there. In a longer term bad situation, they might just decide they are sitting on a gold mine. They could band together and protect what they perceive as their property.
Get what you feel you need now and keep those kind of places in the back of your mind for future reference. But don't count on being able to waltz right in there and procure supplies.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Agreed.
> Those large distribution centers have a lot of employees. They know what's in there. In a longer term bad situation, they might just decide they are sitting on a gold mine. They could band together and protect what they perceive as their property.
> Get what you feel you need now and keep those kind of places in the back of your mind for future reference. But don't count on being able to waltz right in there and procure supplies.


If that happens you could always approach them with the intent of bartering or trading gold/silver/ammo, etc. If they're smart enough to figure out what they have and to try to protect it then the next logical step is to go into business with it.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

some people should stop trying to paint themselves as model citizens and face the facts, you'll do anything it takes to provide for your loved ones after about a week of living in a car or under a bridge with no or little food. forget about bartering,trading for the first yr or two if the SHsTF, it'll be take it or go without, no one in their right mind is going to let anyone else know what they have. old saying, nice guys finish last, when and if the SHsTF, nice guys will starve or die by the side of the rd.your only friends will be your own body and the knowledge,skills it holds.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I know what you're saying. This is why I prep. In a previous post I stated that I am not a thief and never will be. Also in that post I stated that after shtf, whatever is left is fair game. Unless someone else owns it. The name of the game is survival. Confronting others to take their stuff will get you killed. Our morals are what separates us from, well, the scum. I will hold to my morals, my pride and my faith. Survival is the name of the game and I will do what I have to to survive, while doing everything I can to NOT be "that guy".

I agree with lotoflead about bartering, I wont try to barter anything!! I will not tell anyone I'll trade you this for that. That's a great way to have none of either left! IF you get to keep your life.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

so essentially we are all lone wolves?

this has been my mentality for the longest its easier to care for myself without having to worry about everyone else however i am a nice guy who is filled with compassion and would be hard pressed to see the suffering of others and not do "something" if i could

goes against survival i kno oh well shoot me


----------



## aardvark (Aug 17, 2012)

*Great!*

Great! Just Great! I just posted a thread in the gardening section to warn you all about people stealing your vegetables. And now I am going to have to shoot some of you to keep you out of my garden.

If you are an opportunist and the opportunity comes to my property then stay away!

That makes you no different than those stealing tv's in the cities.

AARDVARK


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> so essentially we are all lone wolves?
> 
> this has been my mentality for the longest its easier to care for myself without having to worry about everyone else however i am a nice guy who is filled with compassion and would be hard pressed to see the suffering of others and not do "something" if i could
> 
> goes against survival i kno oh well shoot me


I doubt a "Lone Wolf" would last very long. Just wandering and hoping to come across whatever may be left, you'll die. Trying to take what someone else has, you'll die. (maybe not this time, but, you'll die)

I think the minimum "team' is 8 to 10 people. There is always too much to do for one person. Finding food, water, shelter. Providing security. Medical aid. Etc...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> A few print outs from http://www.mapofthedead.com/map/ might be a good idea. If SHTF and you don't need this then it's a map of potential dangerous places to avoid.


That's nothing more than a population density map. One of the red areas is a place I know for a fact is highly populated with gun-totin' ********. Well.... I guess that would be a danger area if you don't know anyone there....

Otherwise, It isn't truly very useful. A lot of folks that are in the "red" areas will be on foot, bicycle or skateboard migrating into the gray anyways.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

LincTex said:


> That's nothing more than a population density map. One of the red areas is a place I know for a fact is highly populated with gun-totin' ********. Well.... I guess that would be a danger area if you don't know anyone there....
> 
> Otherwise, It isn't truly very useful. A lot of folks that are in the "red" areas will be on foot, bicycle or skateboard migrating into the gray anyways.


Ignore the population densities... drill down instead... it puts icons on screen for food, sporting good (guns), gun shops, gas stations, etc. This is the useful portion for where potential bad areas could be. Not because of population but because "at this intersection is a walmart, gun shop and two gas stations" something that could be very dangerous in terms of sheeple/rioting/looting if things fall apart.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

When trouble comes, you need to have been in your BOL for a LONG time before that. I read a lot about people who plan to "bugout" somewhere (where, exactly is that?), with what they can carry. That sounds a lot like being a refugee to me. 

If you are able to be situated beforehand, you need to become a part of that community. Humankind learned a very long time ago that there is great advantage to being a community. If you don't/can't get that advantage, I'm afraid you will have a very big problem just staying alive. 

The locals around here are thinking about how to feed those who don't produce food, but DO produce other things of value, just like they do now. Interlopers with bad intentions will become targets, I am sure, so figure out your place in such a world. If you don't have the capital to finance a homestead, then learn how to be useful to someone who has.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

machinist said:


> The locals around here are thinking about how to feed those who don't produce food, but DO produce other things of value, just like they do now.


The problem is:

A doctor isn't very useful without proper medical supplies
a welder can't do much without a functioning welder and steele
A tailor/seamstress can only do so much until fabric runs out, and many need a good machine that works.
A cabinet builder needs a good saw and the right woods

So on and so on.

A lot of people will have skills but no supplies with which to practice their trade.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

LincTex,

Yep, and most of them need electricity to run the tools they know about. If the grid is down, that is another whole kind of problem. I am betting we see a period when the grid goes down, or at least becomes very unreliable, as in many "3rd world" countries today. It all depends on the scenario, but that is impossible to predict. 

What we can predict is that life will depend mostly on what we know, what we have available as resources, and what we can do with them. For me, being prepared means covering a lot of things besides food and water. Stored preps will run out. What will separate the winners and losers will be their ability to produce from there on. That requires a homestead, plus amenities for producing something. 

I hate to discourage anyone, but the bugout crowd is starting out with a severe handicap here. I think a lot of them won't make it very long.

There will be some "salvaging" going on after a SHTF event. Yes, it is good to be aware of where to find stuff in such a case, but I believe that too much is being made of this as a way to get along in a PAW.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

machinist said:


> When trouble comes, you need to have been in your BOL for a LONG time before that. I read a lot about people who plan to "bugout" somewhere (where, exactly is that?), with what they can carry. That sounds a lot like being a refugee to me.
> 
> If you are able to be situated beforehand, you need to become a part of that community. Humankind learned a very long time ago that there is great advantage to being a community. If you don't/can't get that advantage, I'm afraid you will have a very big problem just staying alive.
> 
> The locals around here are thinking about how to feed those who don't produce food, but DO produce other things of value, just like they do now. Interlopers with bad intentions will become targets, I am sure, so figure out your place in such a world. If you don't have the capital to finance a homestead, then learn how to be useful to someone who has.


 The reality is that you need to be as well prepared as possible and have neighbors that are prepared as well because you may well have to stand back to back to protect what you have. Leaving your bug in area to scout for supplies may leave what little you think you have up for grabs and your neighbor unprotected on his weak side where you should be standing. Good neighbors are more valuable than gold or silver so if you have them hold them near and dear.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

all right guys i think most of you have missed the point of this thread.  i understand how most of you feel about looters, because i feel the same way. try to take from me and u are going to have a bad day. I AM IN AGREEANCE WITH YOU.

try to be as prepared as you can. THATS ALL WE CAN DO. and seeems like a bs statement just taking up space. i am on this site so i am obviously of the mentality to be prepared. considering i was and still consider myself a scout im pretty sure you can pick up on my mind set. if you are wondering how prepared i am daily check out the EDC thread and compare mine to others.

now to the point of this: the thread is not about what to do or what to loot or where stuff is AFTER teotwawki, however it is for the purpose of helping us locate resources that may be available to us rather than other people. if it begins and things start going down hill and you see everybody at the grocery store BUYING up anything and everything, then if you know that around the corner from you is a mom and pop store that has most of the non perishables that u consume and they have a very small group of regular customers then go there and buy from them so ur not stuck with the mob(im not saying find one of these in your area, just that if you do know of it before hand then youre a step up on the rest of us). people im not talking about looting i am talking about things that are available for us when the panick sets in and people START going crazy, not 1 day after, 6 months im talking right before, what items do you feel like you would need and where would these products be during THIS time that most others would overlook because they are so used to going to the mega mart.(not asking a question here just a statement) i was not trying to have a moral discussion about the rights and wrongs of looting.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

deetheivy I understand what you're saying it's just that when you look at the looting that has happened because of riot situations, for instance the big deal after Rodney King, when the S starts HTF the zombie hordes will probably have already stripped many of the supply sources you mentioned before you have the chance to do it right. I can see that mentality here in our little town of 1,500 people, where a sizable portion are already on government dole. The not so funny thing is the rioters will stomp all over the food products to get the cigarettes,booze,electronic goodies and other status stuff first then when their food stamps dry up they'll come back after whatever is left of salvageable foods.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

good points viking and thanks for understanding what im talking about. the likely hood of us being able to get the jump on those resources isnt a good one for all of us however there will be at least one person who will, so thats the point will it be me unlikely with memphis haveing a population of over 600000 and at least that in the outlying counties im just gonna get my a$$ out of dodge


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Its a real wake-up to look at the Zombie map around my house and compare it to the area around my primary BOL. Night and day, but area near BOL does seem resource-poor (except for natural resources that is).


----------

